# Audi TTs



## megane225 (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi all there was a link on our Megane forum about the comments Audi drivers made of the Megane 225s and how dissapointed people were of them. Just thoght I would post you a link so you could all have a look on what us 225 drivers think of Audis but after reading through them the TT comes most worse off.

http://meganesport.net/forum/viewtopic. ... c&start=15


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I drove a Megane 225. Engine felt underpowered compared to other 225bhp hatchbacks (eg Seat Leon) and the steering couldn't cope with the power. Interior a bit plastic, but what can you expect from a car that can be purchased for about Â£156k brand new... :roll:

It was "OK", but I'd choose the Focus ST or Seat Leon Cupra R in that price bracket - and probably opt for the latter, simply for the fact I'm familiar with the engine.

The "Cup" version of the Megane didn't feel great, either.

I like the styling, though.


----------



## megane225 (Jan 23, 2006)

jampott said:


> I drove a Megane 225. Engine felt underpowered compared to other 225bhp hatchbacks (eg Seat Leon) and the steering couldn't cope with the power. Interior a bit plastic, but what can you expect from a car that can be purchased for about Â£156k brand new... :roll:
> 
> It was "OK", but I'd choose the Focus ST or Seat Leon Cupra R in that price bracket - and probably opt for the latter, simply for the fact I'm familiar with the engine.
> 
> ...


I think you have got the price a bit wrong there. What are you a blonde hairdresser.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

megane225 said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > I drove a Megane 225. Engine felt underpowered compared to other 225bhp hatchbacks (eg Seat Leon) and the steering couldn't cope with the power. Interior a bit plastic, but what can you expect from a car that can be purchased for about Â£156k brand new... :roll:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:He's never been called that before


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

megane225 said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > I drove a Megane 225. Engine felt underpowered compared to other 225bhp hatchbacks (eg Seat Leon) and the steering couldn't cope with the power. Interior a bit plastic, but what can you expect from a car that can be purchased for about Â£156k brand new... :roll:
> ...


Finger slippage 

I meant to say Â£16k


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

megane225 said:


> I think you have got the price a bit wrong there. What are you a blonde hairdresser.


Shame. I thought this was going to be an interesting thread. [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

I think I understand his problem.... he THINKS he has a hot hatch, he doesn't, I do :wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Well I suppose it make a change from the usual "my Scooby is faster/better etc than your TT". [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Sonny, most of the people on this forum have owned TTs and are well aware of its limitations, but also have a keen respect for its good points.

Well actually if you try the main TT forum you'll probably be in luck, no shortage of takers there I'd imagine. Personally I have no problem with Renaults, most on this forum will judge cars objectively based on their merits (I did say most). If you want to start a fight please just do one.

However if you want to tell me about your car, I'd be interested to hear about it. Very good looking motors IMO, especially the Trophy. As per JampoTT, I'd take the ST though.


----------



## megane225 (Jan 23, 2006)

Its just good banter and of course every one will have a different opinion on most cars but hey its just good fun.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

But wouldn't it get tedious if all the other car forums went onto yours and generalised about French cars falling apart. :roll: [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

megane225 said:


> Hi all there was a link on our Megane forum about the comments Audi drivers made of the Megane 225s and how dissapointed people were of them. Just thoght I would post you a link so you could all have a look on what us 225 drivers think of Audis but after reading through them the TT comes most worse off.
> 
> http://meganesport.net/forum/viewtopic. ... c&start=15


Who gives a sh*t? :?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

megane225 said:


> Its just good banter and of course every one will have a different opinion on most cars but hey its just good fun.


Are all S4 drivers hairdressers then?

Bring your FWD 225bhp car to the party... :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

From what I hear and have read (havnt driven one) the Cup Megane has a great chassis...and that's about it. Not bad value at Â£16K tho.

ST gets the testers vote. GTI gets the owners vote. Megane falls between.

Hate the styling.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> From what I hear and have read (havnt driven one) the Cup Megane has a great chassis...and that's about it. Not bad value at Â£16K tho.
> 
> ST gets the testers vote. GTI gets the owners vote. Megane falls between.
> 
> Hate the styling.


I don't think the chasis was that great. Maybe it was the drivins position, but it felt skittish in a straight line (this was the Cup version) and, (with someone else driving, when pulling out of a junction enthusiastically, managed to pause for a short time then "bounce" onto the wrong side of the road VERY quickly indeed (as it gained grip and traction), so I'm guessing the power through just the front wheels (particularly when turned, and pulling away from stationary) was a little too much for the chasis to handle. Certainly it wasn't in the same ballpark as a Haldex or Torsien equipped car...


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

megane225 said:


> Its just good banter and of course every one will have a different opinion on most cars but hey its just good fun.


One thing to note though, the thread you pulled up was an old one... but it made me laugh when one of your lot 'dressed up' as Emily Howard... well and truly stoked the fire with that! :lol:  some of the comments were hilarious... :lol:


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

I though that the Clio was a good car and the Megane wasn't, particularly?

I've owned a Clio (16v), a Megane (an old type 2.0 coupe) and a TT. The Clio was my favourite of those three.

Banter, eh? Makes the world go round :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

vernan said:


> I though that the Clio was a good car and the Megane wasn't, particularly?
> 
> I've owned a Clio (16v), a Megane (an old type 2.0 coupe) and a TT. The Clio was my favourite of those three.
> 
> Banter, eh? Makes the world go round :roll:


Not the gravitational / magnetic forces then?


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

They actually have a forum for Renault Megane's !!  

ROFL!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Should invite them along with the street ka's to Castle Combe....That would be funny 

Dont they understand we bought our cars because we like them...I'm guessing pretty much the same reason they bought theirs. But for some reason we are all up our own asses....Obviously we will say we dont like the Megane because if we did we would own one :roll: ...If i was given the choice all over again, i'd still buy a TT. I do actually like the styling of the megane because its different from the norm. But if i only had the budget of around Megane price range....There is no contest it would be the Focus ST. Oh yes it would :twisted: Or a second hand TT 

If any of you Megane trolls would like me to cut your hair ill do it for free but be warned im actually a cab driver and not a hairdresser


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> If any of you Megane trolls would like me to cut your hair ill do it for free but be warned im actually a cab driver and not a hairdresser


But I did hear that he cuts hair better than he drives a cab :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

They don't seem to bite like the Scooby boys


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

225 TT 0-60 in 6.8 seconds ok then.

If i wanted a Renault Iâ€™d just follow one for a week and pick up the bits as they drop off :lol: :lol: :lol: , else buy it from the spare change thatâ€™s fallen down the side of my car seat.

An ex girl friend had a Clio from new, the first one had a problem with the management system the dealer was unable to fix it. This was therefore replaced and the replacement car lasted less than 3 months before it had problems too. Car was traded in for something different after that.

I guess they're a step up from saxo's tho.

Enjoy your cars, but dont forget to take you RAC card with you when you go out


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Whats cars says

'2.0 225bhp Renaultsport Cup
The hottest Megane has good low-down urgency, but it wonâ€™t rev beyond 5000rpm with much enthusiasm. Although the 0-60mph time looks quite impressive, it feels sluggish next to its rivals.'

0-60 6.5

'1.8 238bhp Sport
The only way to get this engine option is to go for the lightweight Sport version that foregoes rear seats for more sporty behaviour. Itâ€™s a winning formula and sharpens the TTâ€™s performance.'

0-60 5.9

1.8 225bhp Quattro
The extra oomph of the 225bhp version of the TTâ€™s 1.8 turbo engine brings a noticeable step-up in performance, while economy and usability are not unduly affected. Refinement at speed is good.

0-60 6.6


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

The Megane's unusual design seriously compromises boot and rear seat space. Another case of style over substance without actually achieving anything worthwhile? I believe so and as such is probably more "New Labour" than "Hairdresser".    

p.s. As it happens I quite like Meganes, they're different. But then I like Kia Picantos too. :?


----------

